# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Fribo, social networking robot, Korea

## Airicist

Contributors:

Yonsei University

Korea Advanced Institute of Science and Technology (KAIST)

----------


## Airicist

Fribo: a robot for people who live alone

Uploaded on Apr 4, 2018




> “Fribo: A Social Networking Robot for Increasing Social Connectedness Through Sharing Daily Home Activities from Living Noise Data,” by Kwangmin Jeong, Jihyun Sung, Haesung Lee, Aram Kim, Hyem Kim, Chanmi Park, Youin Jeong, JeeHang Lee, and Jinwoo Kim from Yonsei University and KAIST, was presented at HRI 2018 in Chicago.


"Fribo: A Robot for People Who Live Alone"
This little robot listens to what goes on in your life and helps to keep you connected with your friends

by Evan Ackerman
April 4, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Fribo, a robot built for lonely young people"
Fribo encourages young people to text and call one another by sharing information on their daily activities

by James Vincent
April 5, 2018

----------

